# Filtration for a 125 Gallon



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi.

I have my eye on a 125 gallon aquarium (72"L x 18"W x 30"H). If anyone cares to share their thoughts, opinions or experiences with filtration and/or heaters, that would be awesome.

I currently have 6 male fish, 4.5 - 5.5 inches long (4 peacocks, 1 hap, 1 mbuna). At the time of the switch, I may add two more, so at most I will have 8 fish.

Thanks


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

On our 6' tank, we have two fx6 filters, one Icecapp gyre 3k,and one eheim-jager 300w heater.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

On my old 125G tank I had an FX5 and a used Eheim 2260 with a Hydor ETH 300W inline heater. I had each filter intake at opposite tank ends and placed the outputs 1/3 of the way in from the ends of the tank. This tank was set up for Tanganyikan cichlids with lots of rock work.

You may be able to just use one canister if you keep your stock low as planned though the addition of a powerhead/circulator can help move debris towards the filter depending on the decor or rock placement.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

fish_gazer said:


> a 125 gallon aquarium (72"L x 18"W x 30"H)


I brought it home today. It's actually 23 inches high, not 30. I'm unable to edit the OP though so I'll be known as The Moron from here on out. lol

Anyway, the thing is huge. It takes up half the floor space in the room that it's in! I am really excited. I purchased an otter point peacock (jacobfreibergi) and a taiwan reef (protomelas) to go with the 6 incumbents. If it works (I'm not holding my breath), the 8 will be perfect.

I'll completely rearrange the rock-scape in the new crib and put them all in it at the same time. Then, hold my breath!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new tank!! I think you will be happier with it being shorter than 30" H as that is a difficult height tank to work with.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Congrats on the new tank!! I think you will be happier with it being shorter than 30" H as that is a difficult height tank to work with.


Thank you! The boys are going to love this thing, and I'm gonna love watching them in it. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

So just to put a lid on this, I went with two Cascade 1500s, an AquaClear 70 powerhead, and a 300 watt ISTA inline heater

Now for the math, EEK!

The canister filters are rated at 350 GPH each and the powerhead at 400 GPH for a total of 1100 GPH.

My rocks take up 5.6 gallons of volume and the substrate takes up 7.5, so I subtracted 13.1 gallons from the 125 gallon aquarium capacity, giving me 111.9 gallons of actual water in the aquarium.

1100 ÷ 111.9 = 9.8, which should be my turnover ratio per hour.

I am not exactly sure if that is correct, but wouldn't be surprised if I did it all wrong. lol

Anyway, I chose that particular powerhead because it offered a means to attach a filter to it, so I'll use the 100 micron polishing pads I bought back in the spring on that. Now I won't have to worry about dismantling my canisters once a week to change them as they clog much quicker than standard filter pads. #winning

Lastly, I just wanted give a big thanks to the members here, especially the vets. I don't post often but I read EVERYTHING, and my fish are better off for it. Woot!


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Congrats on the new tank!

I have an Aquaclear 110 and then an Eheim 2217 on my 125. There are 20 peacocks in it, 1 pleco and 3 catfish. Water stays clear and I don't really have any spikes in things I don't want in there.

I might get an FX4 or something though to replace the Aquaclear. As much as I love the sound of water flowing, all the little bubbles make the water sometimes look not as clear as it really is hah


----------

